# Photography Surface



## cogg (May 1, 2015)

Please see images, can anyone let me know what kind of surface this is?
Seams a little reflective but also create a nice shadow.

*Please do not post images to which you do not hold rights.  You may post a link instead.*


----------



## tirediron (May 1, 2015)

1/4" Plexiglass/Lexan over white seamless paper.


----------



## cogg (May 1, 2015)

Great thanks! Will post link next time.


----------

